# Show titles ?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I know that the "top dog" in the breed ring is Best of Breed or B.O.B., can you tell me the other titles, how they are choosen, and how they rank?

Thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The AKC has a great page on learning about breed shows:

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm

There are classes, each broken out by sex:

6-9 month
9-12 month
12-18 month
Bred By Exhibitor
American Bred
Open

1st through 4th place are awarded in each class.

Then all the females winners are judged for Winners Bitch. (WB)
All winning males are judged for Winners Dog. (WD)

Those two go back in to ring to compete against any dogs that already have their CH title for Best of Breed. (BOB)

That dog then goes in to the group judging and 1st through 4th place are awarded. (GR1)

All the group winners are judged for Best In Shoiw (BIS)


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks much...........


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I did forget to mention the Reserves. It's like Runner Up at a beauty pageant! After they pick Winners Bitch they pick Reserve. Same for Winners Dog.

GSDs are easy - there's no varieties, heights or colors to make more groups!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to clarify Reserve Winners - (for this example the Open dog went winners) the remaining first place dogs along with 2nd place Open Dog are judged for reserve winners. Same thing happens with the girls.

Also after BOB (assuming in this instance BOB is a boy) then the boys leave the ring and the girls stay for Best of Opposite Sex. Reverse that if a female is BOB.

If Winners Dog and Winner Bitch get picked for either of those awards they also automatically get Best of Winners. If not then they are judged seperate from the champions for that award.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

" If not then they are judged seperate from the champions for that award."

Dependent on the judge's ring procedure.

I rarely see the WD/WB brought in on their own. We're usually all in together and the judge goes "BOB, BOW, BOS" and gives the finger to his picks


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph" If not then they are judged seperate from the champions for that award."
> 
> Dependent on the judge's ring procedure.
> 
> I rarely see the WD/WB brought in on their own. We're usually all in together and the judge goes "BOB, BOW, BOS"


My wording was bad. I menat judged seperately as in best of winners was only between winners dog & winners bitch. 



> Quote:gives the finger to his picks



this phrasing here amused me more than should be allowed I think


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

ROFL!! TOTALLY didn't even think about that until just now.

My bad! Freudian slip x.x!

For those who aren't in the know, "giving the finger" in the dog show world just means that the judge pointed at your dog and gave them a win xD


----------

